# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل يجوز تعريف الخبر؟

## أبو النهى

السلام عليكم،
1- هل يأتي الخبر معرفة؟ 
2- والله هو السميع العليم (المائدة : 76). وجدت أن إعراب للكلمة "السميع" هو الخبر.
أهذا صحيح؟ 
3- إذا كان يجوز أن يعرف الخبر، ما هي شروطه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
1- نعم، قد يأتي الخبر معرفة
2- (والله هو السميع)، السميع خبر اتفاقا، ولكن الخلاف في (هو) على قولين:
- مبتدأ ثان و(السميع) خبره، والجملة خبر المبتدأ الأول.
- ضمير للفصل، والسميع خبر المبتدأ.
3- لا أذكر شيئا يشترط في تعريف الخبر، إلا أن يكون عدم اللبس بالوصف؛ كقولك (زيد الطويل).

والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

يجب الإتيان بضمير الفصل مع الخبر المعرف حتى لايلتبس بالوصف.
زيد القائم : في هذا المثال (القائم) صفة لزيد، والسامع في انتظار خبر زيد! 
أما إذا أتيت بضمير الفصل: زيد هو القائم، فإنه يتعين كون القائم خبرًا.*

----------


## أبو النهى

بارك الله فيكم، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو النهى

إذا كان يجب إتيان الضمير لإزالة اللبس. فكيف إعراب قول الله : (الله الصمد) و قول صل الله عليه وسلم : ( الدين النصيحة)؟
في هذين الجملتين، لم تكن الضمير يفصل بين المبتدأ و الخبر المعرف.

----------


## المواضب

> إذا كان يجب إتيان الضمير لإزالة اللبس. فكيف إعراب قول الله : (الله الصمد) و قول صل الله عليه وسلم : ( الدين النصيحة)؟
> في هذين الجملتين، لم تكن الضمير يفصل بين المبتدأ و الخبر المعرف.


على ما أذكر من قول الدكتور عبده الراجحي -رحمه الله- في مجالسه النحوية أن تعريف الطرفين يكون في الأمور العظيمة كالأمثلة الآنفة الذكر واستطرد في شرح حديث "الحمو الموت"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> إذا كان يجب إتيان الضمير لإزالة اللبس. فكيف إعراب قول الله : (الله الصمد) و قول صل الله عليه وسلم : ( الدين النصيحة)؟
> في هذين الجملتين، لم تكن الضمير يفصل بين المبتدأ و الخبر المعرف.


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
لا لبس هنا؛ لأن المعنى مفهوم للسامع.
لو قلت (زيد الطويل في البيت) لالتبس، أما لو قلت (زيد الطويل) فقط وفُهِم المعنى فلا لبس.

----------


## ابو انس الهلالي

السلام عليكم،
فعلا إشتراط ضمير الفصل بين المبتدأ والخبر المعرف تكلف حسب ما قاله أخونا أبو النهى، لأن الخبرة معرفة وارد في كلام العرب كثير بل وحتى في القرآن الكريم، ففي قوله تعالى : { قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأَمِينُ } القصص الآية 26
قوله "يا أبت": منادى مضاف منصوب بالفتحة المقدرة على ما قبل ياء المتكلم المبدلة تاء، ونقلت كسرة الباء إلى التاء، والتاء مضاف إليه، "مَنْ" اسم موصول مضاف إليه، "القوي الأمين": خبران لـ "إن"، وجملة "إن خير..." مستأنفة في حيز القول.

----------

